# Service in Restaurants



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fucking twats...

Partial to a bit of rustic bread, served with olives, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar with my Italian cuisine...

Said food item(s) arrive, except the pot contains just oil, and no vinegar.

It gets sent back, but the (extremely) dull waitress comes back to tell us that there IS vinegar in the pot, but it has been "premixed".

What?

I wish I knew what the fuck the dull cow was talking about. I can only assume they've invented and patented a special oil and vinegar mixing process, and are keeping it a secret from the world at large.

Either that, or they have absolutely no fucking idea about food.

Fuckers.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> Fucking twats...
> 
> Partial to a bit of rustic bread, served with olives, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar with my Italian cuisine...
> 
> ...


Mustard?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

When I order balsamic vinegar and olive oil, I expect to receive it. Not a pot of olive oil and some fucking excuse that they HAVE put vinegar in it, its just that I can't see it, and they've "premixed it".......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Vinegar and oil etc - is that just not salad dressing? You can buy that stuff in the co-op - it comes in bottles. Damn fangled new cuisine wtf is that pasta lark all about. And olives too - so 70s along with martinis.

Maybe your oil and vinegar was shaken and not stirred.

Oh - one thing though - don't blame the waitress - she's just a food carrier - I would trust the chef to know his stuff esp with a guru dinning.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guess you pay for what you get! Go to shit restaurant and get shit food! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Vinegar and oil etc - is that just not salad dressing? You can buy that stuff in the co-op - it comes in bottles. Damn fangled new cuisine wtf is that pasta lark all about. And olives too - so 70s along with martinis.
> 
> Maybe your oil and vinegar was shaken and not stirred.
> 
> Oh - one thing though - don't blame the waitress - she's just a food carrier - I would trust the chef to know his stuff esp with a guru dinning.


Balsamic Vinegar and Olive Oil is summat posh to dunk your rustic bread in. Olive oil on its own is acceptable, but it is nicer with vinegar. Whichever way you pour it, the oil sits on the top... That is how it is served. End of story.

How can olives be "70's"? You mean they were only invented about 30 years ago? Weird, I think historians might disagree.... I think they've been eaten since pretty much the dawn of cookery...

You'd expect the waitress to know what she was serving, not try and fob off Joe Public with a total lie just for the sake of it...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Guess you pay for what you get! Go to shit restaurant and get shit food! :lol:


We were a bit of a captive audience


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So what was the outcome Jampott? Was your food satisfactory and piping hot with a polite apology in the end?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> So what was the outcome Jampott? Was your food satisfactory and piping hot with a polite apology in the end?


No, it was a fucking mess. The pizza was ok, but they tried to tell me there was balsamic vinegar in the oil. Premixed, my arse. You can get them to mix if you try REALLY REALLY hard, but unless you add something to emulsify the oil, they won't stay that way.....

Service was lousy too, but a couple of free deserts and a free round of drinks meant that I didn't have to shout. A shame, really, as I enjoy a good argument sometimes


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oooo pizza now........

BampoTT - I was being sarcy re the olives - u know - martinis wee tub of olives etc very 70s kitsch - but anyway not too worry.

As you say you were a captive audience so obviously not your choice of eatery and therefore maybe not up to your high standards. Sounds like a bit of the old "Welcome Inn" senario - Fray Bentos "Steak Pie" and boiled frozen veg menu.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can be very annoying if your really hungry and if it smells good too when you walk in the restaurant, then to not get the nice food.

What was ya pud? :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Oooo pizza now........
> 
> BampoTT - I was being sarcy re the olives - u know - martinis wee tub of olives etc very 70s kitsch - but anyway not too worry.
> 
> As you say you were a captive audience so obviously not your choice of eatery and therefore maybe not up to your high standards. Sounds like a bit of the old "Welcome Inn" senario - Fray Bentos "Steak Pie" and boiled frozen veg menu.


Sorry, I missed 70's kitsch on the basis I wasn't old enough to drink Martinis then


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

"We've got a stroppy one over on table 6"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> "We've got a stroppy one over on table 6"


Cue Chef's Special Sauce.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> "We've got a stroppy one over on table 6"...


"...spit in his soup"

is the logical next line. :?

Sorry, but I used to work in the business...


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> You'd expect the waitress to know what she was serving, not try and fob off Joe Public with a total lie just for the sake of it...


How naive is this?? :wink: She's a waitress, paid a pittance, do you really think she cares about the food she delivers? In an ideal would she would, but then she'd be paid a lot more than minimum wage.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> Fucking twats...
> 
> Partial to a bit of rustic bread, served with olives, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar with my Italian cuisine...
> 
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> "...spit in his soup"
> 
> is the logical next line. :?
> 
> Sorry, but I used to work in the business...


And sperm in the dips like our local indian restaurant DID in our town!  :!:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Now you know why they are called dips.... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Now you know why they are called dips.... :lol:


Ewwwwwwww don't go down that route please! :wink:  . Mind you service with a smile - now I know why :lol:


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I used to work in restaurants and bars too!! But I completely agree with JampoTT. I have a real issue with service in any sector, as it is still the most important aspect of what I do. The UK is CRAP.

There is positiviely no excuse for poor service, these days more and more people are eating out due to lifestyles and stafff in these places are thrown in off the street. Its not a money thing, just incompetent management who have done a six-month training course and think they can run a pub/restaurant...... :? :? In europe, such as Italy and France, waiters and waitresses make careers out of waiting on tables, and when we go back to places year in year out, they still recognise you and treat you as one of the locals, its just not that sort of job over here.

Weatherspoons has to be a good example of how it can be done on a budget, OK the food is not the best cuisine, but its 30% of the price of most other places, the beers cheap and in the main ( I know there are exceptions) houses are managed well and staff are polite and on the ball.

This makes it doubly annoying when you go to a nice restaurant and spend Â£30 per person and get PRE-MIXED Balsamic/Oil!! :roll:

Rant over, going back to sleep now.....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

lmho.. premixed oil & balsamic... what next pre dipped bread?

brilliant!!!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> lmho.. premixed oil & balsamic... what next pre dipped bread?
> 
> brilliant!!!


Pre-Eaten. You order the food, they scoff it down for you and present you with a bill when they have quaffed of their fill. Tips are discretionary.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Pre-Eaten. You order the food, they scoff it down for you and present you with a bill when they have quaffed of their fill. Tips are discretionary.


Staff then retire to a, er, rest room for five minutes and return with your piping-hot take-away bag.

Mark


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

chief's special sauce.... eeewwwwwww [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

misrule said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Pre-Eaten. You order the food, they scoff it down for you and present you with a bill when they have quaffed of their fill. Tips are discretionary.
> ...


"Bag o' Shite"


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> "Bag o' Shite"


Great name for a takeaway restaurant!

Mark


----------

